# knitters in Reno NV?



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I am looking for knitters in Reno NV to get together or start a knitting group. Also looking for knitters that are "family"


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Lucy you, you're near Jimmy Beans Wool, and they have all sorts of things going on there.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> Lucy you, you're near Jimmy Beans Wool, and they have all sorts of things going on there.


Ditto here. Love JBW service! And thier shipping is always super fast!
ICE in NJ
ps: when we go back on the road, I will go visit the shop in person!


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey, Nevadalynn, I live in Washoe Valley, too! I've been knitting for since I was 10, off and on. I hear there is a knitting group at Jimmy Bean's on the third Thursday of the month. It's $5, and they do a raffle during the meeting. I haven't been yet, but want to go.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Hey, Nevadalynn, I live in Washoe Valley, too! I've been knitting for since I was 10, off and on. I hear there is a knitting group at Jimmy Bean's on the third Thursday of the month. It's $5, and they do a raffle during the meeting. I haven't been yet, but want to go.


Go, Go, how do I envy you!
ICE in NJ


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

where do you live in Washoe Valley - I am near the 7-11


----------



## culshafer (Jan 16, 2011)

I am in Northern Sparks area, not far. Been knitting for about a couple years now still majorly learning


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

I live on Lakeshore Dr., just at the beginning of it.


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

rustyb said:


> I live on Lakeshore Dr., just at the beginning of it.


I used to live in Reno. Just off of West Plumb not far from RHS where I graduated. My DH was stationed at Stead AFB way back when it was open. I think it closed in the late 60's because his unit was moved to Sacramento in '66 just before we married. I still have family there including a brother 'n wife, brother-in-law, niece + great nieces & nephews and my parents' ashes scattered on Mt. Pevine. The view of snow-toped Mt. Rose still makes my heart swell. Lucky you (but I do NOT miss the snow).


----------



## marlene89434 (Jan 21, 2011)

I live in northeast Sparks, a few blocks away from Reed HS. In addition to Jimmy Beans Wool, there is also a group that meets at Deluxe Yarn on Wells Avenue, and a group that meets on Saturday mornings at Whole Foods (can get the particulars if anyone wants them). Perhaps we Reno/Sparks/Carson area gals should plan a get together.


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

What are the details of the Whole Foods group? Might be interested in that.


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

Any knitters in Carson City NV?


----------



## Ihilani (Jul 23, 2011)

I live in Dayton, but work in North Carson City. I would love to get to know other knitters in the area.


----------



## diannecooper (Mar 1, 2011)

I live in Carson City, NV. Do you want to start a group?? My e-mail is "[email protected]". :thumbup:


----------

